# www.Vorlagen-Download.de



## Goblin (12 November 2010)

Grad im Spamordner gefunden



> ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,
> 
> ...


 
Dann werd ich mal die Sparkasse Werra-Meißner
mit einem Brief beglücken
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | Abofalle - Den Betreibern das Handwerk legen


----------



## Kristina (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Hallo,

ich habe die gleiche Email erhalten. Das Problem bei mir ist, ich habe mich angemeldet, habe aber nicht gesehen, dass es kostenpflichtig ist. Seit der Anmeldung war ich nie wieder auf dieser Seite und habe auch nie Vorlagen heruntergeladen.

Weißt du, was ich machen kann, um da wieder raus zu kommen?


----------



## sascha (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Abofallen im Internet: Das müssen Sie wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Kristina (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Super... Danke... Dann werd ich mal der Mahnung widersprechen.


----------



## Goblin (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*



> Dann werd ich mal der Mahnung widersprechen


 
Schreibselei an Abzocker ist etwa so sinnvoll wie mit einer Kuh auf der Weide über die Relativitätstheorie zu Philosophieren 
Brieffreundschaft oder nicht - Wie reagieren auf Rechnung und Mahnung?

Bei Webseiten mit verschleierter Preisangabe kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Wenn kein Vertrag besteht muss man auch nicht Widerrufen,Kündigen oder sich sonst irgendwie zur Sache äussern. Nach ein paar albernen Mahnungen schläft die Sache dann von selbst ein.
Es ist in keinem Fall weiter gegangen wie bis zum nervenden Mahnmüll

Noch nie hat jemand zahlen müssen der nicht reagiert hat. Wer nicht zahlt kann sein Geld behalten


----------



## Kristina (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Da ich denen leider auch miene Adresse mitgeteilt habe, habe ich gestern meinen ersten Brief (letzte Mahnung) von denen erhalten.

Was soll ich tun, *WENN* ich einen Brief vom Inkassobüro oder Rechtsanwalt erhalte?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*



Kristina schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun, *WENN* ich einen Brief vom Inkassobüro oder Rechtsanwalt erhalte?


Das ist doch nicht schlimm! Diese Halunken bedienen sich gern Inkassobüros und willigen Rechtsanwälten, das aber macht die Forderung längst nicht bindend.

Mir ist so was schon öfter passiert - Ruhe bewahren, tot stellen, nicht reagieren und schon gar nicht zahlen hat sich bislang immer bewährt - auch ggü. den Erfüllungshelfern!


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*



Kristina schrieb:


> ...meinen ersten Brief (letzte Mahnung) von denen erhalten.


 




Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki



Kristina schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun, *WENN* ich einen Brief vom Inkassobüro oder Rechtsanwalt erhalte?



nochmal




Triangelus kalletalus - Antispam Wiki

dann






Zur weiteren Beruhigung empfehle ich die Lektüre der Links in meiner Signatur


----------



## Shit Happens (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie die Site aussah als Sie sich angemeldet hatten (?Screenshots vorhanden) aber gerade mal die Site nachgesehen;
wenn man eine Vorlage anklickt steht rechts oben das Fenster
"
**Vertragsinformationen*

Durch Drücken des Buttons
"Zu den Vorlagen" entstehen
Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl.
Mwst pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8
Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.
Folgende Inhalte erhalten
Sie im Memberbereich!
"
Ist diese - jetzige - Internetseite eine Abofalle ? Mir wurde doch gesagt was ich zu erwarten habe ?

Übrigens;
tausende - unwichtige - MS-Office Vorlagen gibts es immer wieder mal auf den DVDs von irgendwelchen Computerzeitschriften. Gehe davon aus dass es sich bei dieser Site auch um "WOT"-Vorlagen handelt. (waste of time)


Evtl. sind die Leute bereits in der Vergangenheit abgemahnt worden und haben die Site "umgestellt".


----------



## Goblin (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html
...


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*



Shit Happens schrieb:


> Ist diese - jetzige - Internetseite eine Abofalle ?



Ja, ist sie. Es steht zwar ein "April-April"-Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht in Kleinschrift schwarz auf grau rechts oben auf der Webseite, optisch getrennt von der Eingabemaske. Das entspricht aber nicht den Vorschriften zur Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit sowie Transparenz aus § 1 Abs. 6 PAngV sowie § 312c BGB i.V.m. Art. 246 EGBGB.

Ein Preishinweis hat - dem Medium sowie der allgemeinen Verkehrsauffassung entsprechend - sofort erkennbar und auffindbar zu sein. Ansonsten wird die Kostenpflicht nicht Vertragsbestandteil.

In optisch ähnlich aufgemachten Fällen (Kleinschrift Schwarz auf Grau rechts von der Anmeldemaske) haben die Gerichte bereits Wettbewerbsverstöße gesehen sowie den Verdacht auf vorliegende Betrugstatbestände geäußert.


----------



## katja22 (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Hallo habe heute auch so eine Rechnugn von denen bekommen.... die drohen im Falle des Nichtzahlens mit einem Inkassounternehmen....

Soll ich das nun einfach ignorieren'?


----------



## Goblin (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*



> die drohen im Falle des Nichtzahlens mit einem Inkassounternehmen


Na und ? Lass sie doch. Wenns Spass macht 

Lesen
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Inkasso-Stalking - Definitionen - vBulletin-Lexikon - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de


----------



## Hippo (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*

Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist uns hier verboten.
Das Lesen der Links in meiner Signatur und das zurückblättern hier im Thread dürfte für ausreichende Erleuchtung sorgen 

Und das hier für Erheiterung ... http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Triangelus_kalletalus


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Februar 2011)

*AW: www.Vorlagen-Download.de*



katja22 schrieb:


> Soll ich das nun einfach ignorieren'?


Noch nie mußte jemand zahlen, der den Müll ignoriert hat.


----------



## Berit (25 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

mein Bruder hat jetzt bereits die letzte Mahnung des Inkasso-Büros bekommen. Allerdings fand ich es immer sehr lustig, dass nach Verstreichen der letzten Frist, immer mindestens 4 Wochen bis zur neue Mahnung verstrichen sind.... Einmal waren es sogar zwei Monate!

Aber ich möchte mich trotzdem nochmal absichern und nachfragen, ob bisher schon jemand weiter als zu dieser allerletzten Mahnung gekommen ist?! So eine Androhung zum Mahnbescheid und Schufa-Eintrag liegt einem ja doch recht schwer im Magen....

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## jupp11 (25 Juli 2011)

Berit schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte mich trotzdem nochmal absichern und nachfragen, ob bisher schon jemand weiter als zu dieser allerletzten Mahnung gekommen ist?!


So geht es weiter >> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121



Berit schrieb:


> So eine Androhung zum Mahnbescheid und Schufa-Eintrag liegt einem ja doch recht schwer im Magen...


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


Drohrasselgeklapper gehört seit fast sieben  Jahren zum Abofallengeschäft.


----------



## Berit (25 Juli 2011)

Danke 
Das beruhigt doch ungemein


----------



## Goblin (25 Juli 2011)

> So eine Androhung zum Mahnbescheid und Schufa-Eintrag liegt einem ja doch recht schwer im Magen....



Das ist ja auch Sinn der Übung ! Mahnen,drohen,nerven,nötigen...

Sowas funzt in dieser Form nur in Deutschland und die Politik schaut seit Jahren ehrfürchtig zu 

Mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/deutschland-ist-ein-abzockerparadies-wie-kommt-das.32880/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/banditentum-im-internet.28621/page-26#post-333015


----------



## ollid (28 März 2012)

Hallo,
habe aus verzweiflung die 96 euro für die ersten 12 monate überwiesen, muß ich jetz für das 2 jahr auch überweisen


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2012)

ollid schrieb:


> ....muß ich jetz für das 2 jahr auch überweisen


Dafür gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund:


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> *Bei Abo: Einmal bezahlt, immer bezahlen?*


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (30 März 2012)

ollid schrieb:


> habe aus verzweiflung die 96 euro für die ersten 12 monate überwiesen, muß ich jetz für das 2 jahr auch überweisen


Bist Du jetzt auch verzeifelt?


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe Spaß mit Downloadvorlagen.de
Mein Sohn (13) wollte für die Schule eine Vorlage haben und registrierte sich bei denen. Straße etc. keine Kontodaten. Nun dann die Mail das Sie  bla bla bla freuen wir uns bla bla. Hatte vorghestern das Geld überwiesen und dann erst im Internet recherchiert und herausgefunden das dieser Herr Burat nen Betrüger und Abzocker ist. Also ich sofort die Bank kontaktiert und mit viel Glück das Geld heute gutgeschrieben bekommen. Habt ihr mal einen Tipp wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll?  Anzeigen? Antworten? Nichts tun?

MfG
Samuel


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (12 Juli 2012)

Steht schon so oft im Forum. Kurzfassung Vz Hamburg:

- Zahlen Sie nicht!
- Bleiben Sie stur!
- Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!

Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen "lohnt", wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben. Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Ja ich wollte erst zahlen weil ich davon ausging das Eltern als Aufsichtsperson für ihre Kinder haftbar gemacht werden können (ist ja auch generell so). Auch hatte ich es bis dahin verpasst mich mal über dies Seite und den Betreiber zu informieren. Aber alleine schon die Tatsache das angeblich der Name , E-Mail und Straße reichen soll um einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag einzugehen erschien mir dubios.


----------



## hauseltr (12 Juli 2012)

*Widerrufsrecht*

Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Absatz 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312g Absatz 1 S. 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB.

Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs.

http://www.vorlagen-download.de/anmeldung/ShowWiderruf inlc. e-mail Anschrift!

Nicht besonders hervorgehoben und auch erst auf der 2. Seite:

Durch Drücken des Buttons
"Zu den Vorlagen" entstehen
Ihnen Kosten von 96 Euro inkl.
Mwst pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 8
Euro). Vertragslaufzeit 2 Jahre.
Folgende Inhalte erhalten
Sie im Memberbereich!


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Ja schön und gut!  Aber dann hätte ich von meinem Sohn erstmal wissen müssen das er sich wo registriert hat um eine Vorlage zu erhalten. Desweiteren ist er mit 13 nicht Geschäftsfähig! Ein Button wo eingwilligt wird mindestens 18 zu sein ist meines wissens Pflicht!


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Aha passend zum Thema


LETZTE MAHNUNG

Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau xxxxxx,

die Rechnung RE11-xxxxx vom 12.06.2012 wurde trotz Zahlungserinnerung
vom 29.06.2012 nach wie vor nicht ausgeglichen. Wir fordern Sie daher nachdrücklich auf,
den nachfolgend aufgeführten Betrag inklusive Mahnkosten durch unverzügliche Überweisung unter Angabe des u.g. Verwendungszweckes zum Ausgleich zu bringen. Die vorstehende Forderung wurde von der Webtains GmbH an die ProPayment GmbH abgetreten.

Sollten Sie die Forderung inzwischen beglichen haben, so betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.

------------------------------------------------------
12-Monatszugang für Vorlagen-Download.de - 96,00 EUR
Zeitraum: 15.05.2012 - 15.05.2013
Verzugspauschale: 5,00 EUR

Zahlungsbetrag: 101,00 EUR
(Ohne Abzug sofort zahlbar)
------------------------------------------------------
Zu Ihrer Information:

Die aufgeführte Entgeltforderung beruht auf einem mit uns abgeschlossenen
Dienstleistungsvertrag über die Bereitstellung der Dienstleistung www.Vorlagen-Download.de.
Sie haben sich für dieses Dienstleistungsangebot auf der Webseite http://www.Vorlagen-Download.de mit der IP-Adresse xxxxxxxxxxxxxx unter Angabe ihres Namens, ihrer Anschrift und E-mail Adresse eingetragen.

Ferner haben Sie uns gegenüber bestätigt, die diesem Vertrag zugrunde liegenden Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen akzeptiert zu haben.
Das Ihnen nach Ihrer Anmeldung zustehende Widerrufsrecht von 2 Wochen haben Sie gar nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder unwirksam ausgeübt.

Hinsichtlich weiterer Einzelheiten beachten Sie bitte die von Ihnen bei Vertragsschluss akzeptierten und jederzeit unter Vorlagen-Download.de einsehbaren Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.

Dass Verträge, die über das Internet geschlossen werden, grundsätzlich wirksam sind, hat der
Bundesgerichtshof mit seiner Entscheidung vom 07. November 2001 Az: VIII ZR 13/01
entschieden. Die rechtliche Grundlagen des zwischen Ihnen und uns geschlossenen Vertrages finden sich
in §§ 311 Abs. 1, 271 Abs. 1 BGB.

Den Anforderungen des Fernabsatzrechtes sowie der Preisangabenverordnung sind wir gerecht geworden,
der Hinweis auf das Entgelt befindet sich klar und deutlich neben der Anmeldemaske.

Die Mahnkosten sind gemäß der Ausführungen in unserer Zahlungserinnerung
gem. § 280, 286 als Verzugsschaden von Ihnen zu tragen.

Hinweis:

Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, dass wir im Sinne einer wirtschaftlichen Abwicklung
unserer Vertragsverhältnisse den weiteren Einzug einem darauf spezialisierten Inkasso-/Rechtsanwaltsbüro übertragen werden.
Dadurch können Ihnen weitere Kosten und bei Vorliegen der gesetzlichen Anforderungen sogar weitere Nachteile, wie z. B. ein Negativeintrag bei einer Wirtschaftsauskunftei (wie z.B. der Schufa Holding AG oder der Creditreform) entstehen.

Wir bitten Sie erneut, den oben aufgeführten Betrag bis zum

19.07.2012

durch Zahlung auf dem u.g. Konto unter Angabe des Verwendungszweckes

11-BMBVAL-171904-xxxxxx-x

auszugleichen.

Die Bankverbindung lautet:

Inhaber: ProPayment GmbH
Konto: 15140308
BLZ: 250 100 30
Bank: Postbank
IBAN: DE45 2501 0030 0015 1403 08
BIC: PBNKDEFFXXX

Für Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen telefonisch unter +49-1805-221477-01 (14 Cent / Minute aus dem dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Cent / Minute) zur Verfügung.

Im Mailanhang finden Sie nochmals die Mahnung im PDF-Format sowie Allgemeine Informationen zum Vertragsschluss auf Vorlagen-Download.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihre Vorlagen-Download.de - Vertragsabteilung


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Persönliche Rechnungssignatur:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Webtains GmbH - Borsigstr. 35 - 63110 Rodgau
Geschäftsführer: Michael Burat
HRB 45389 Amtsgericht Offenbach
Steuernummer: 044/248/11539


----------



## Goblin (12 Juli 2012)

> Anzeigen? Antworten? Nichts tun?


 
Ich würde Tor drei wählen


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2012)

In diesen Fällen ist alles was die schreiben ziemliches Blafaselblub.
Zu den Themen haben wir einige Links zusammengeschrieben - die Liste findest Du in meiner Signatur.
Auch zum Thema Minderjährige findest Du da was
Im Deinem Fall ist tatsächlich nichts tun das zweckmäßigste.
Bis zu dem Moment daß am Südpol Bananen wachsen bzw tatsächlich ein Mahnbescheid käme.
Wobei ich eher mit den Bananen rechne ...
Spaß beiseite - der Vollständigkeit halber muß der Hinweis rein, beim MB mußt Du tatsächlich dann reagieren. Nämlich widersprechen und das Ding zurück ans Gericht


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Nun denn, dann stelle ich mich tot. Aber das mit der Schufa stößt mir schon übel auf. Aber das woillen die ja auch!


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2012)

Und wenn Du mir jetzt nicht sofort ein Schäufele mit ´nem Bier ausgibst melde ich Dich auch der Schufa!
Und jetzt fürchte Dich bitte entsprechend ...
... merkst was?


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2012)

Bezüglich der Schufa-Drohung ist das da wohl immer noch aktuell!

Wenn man ganz sicher gehen möchte, kann man ja die Schufa über die Drohung in Kenntnis setzen und auffordern, dass man über jegliche Einmeldeversuche des/der genannten Unternehmen/s informiert wird.

Aber die jahrelange Erfahrung bestätigt, dass die Schufa-Drohungen der Nutzlosbranche allesamt leer sind.


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Ja!  Wohin soll ich das Schäufele mit nem Bier schicken ?


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2012)

Melde Dich per Unterhaltung und wir machen was aus


----------



## Samuel (12 Juli 2012)

Kein Prob! Habe ja ab Samstag Urlaub


----------



## Samuel (14 Juli 2012)

So also heute auch Post bekommen.


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2012)

>>>


----------

